# Tiny caramel apples



## QSis (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm putting this in the Appetizer category, since I'm picturing them as being about the size of cocktail onions. Maybe not BEFORE dinner though.

Next week's BBQ competition has an "extra category": anything using some of the 3 lbs of apples you are given.

I have an idea to make mini caramel apples, by peeling the apples and making small balls using a melon baller.  Placing the balls in lemon ice water to prevent browning, then inserting toothpicks in the balls and dipping them in melted caramels.  Then dipped in nuts or coconut and chilled.

What do you think?  

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Aug 10, 2007)

Lee, this might be an of-the-wall comment, but how about using crab apples instead of apple balls?  Just an idea.

I know they'd be a bit tart, but wouldn't that be a nice "surprise?"


----------



## QSis (Aug 10, 2007)

Great idea, Katie, especially for the darned crabapples that are all over my driveway every fall!

But each team must use some of the 3 lbs of apples given to them by the contest organizer.

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh, well, nice try.  The apple balls sound like a good plan.  Instead of soaking them is acidulated water, how about soaking them in lemon vodka?  Give 'em a kick.


----------



## sattie (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow.... I'm liking where this is going... I think your ideas sound great.  I have always liked the flavor of caramel apples, but never would eat or buy one cuz it is way to much, this may be a great way to that caramel apple fix without having to indulge the whole apple!


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 27, 2007)

:grim: (Where's that grim reaper smilely when you need it...)

I hath ressurected this thread for to see how these turned out. 

Seriously, I think this might be something to make for my bowling league potluck. I was already considering applesauce and little caramel apples would be a neat addition (not to mention I can use the leftovers from the appleballs to make the applesauce.


----------



## QSis (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, you may be the first to try it, Vapor!  Let us know how they were, if you make them!  

Lee


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 27, 2007)

Instead of the vodka--how about soaking in Hot D@mn.. get an apple cinnamon thing going....


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 27, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> Instead of the vodka--how about soaking in Hot D@mn.. get an apple cinnamon thing going....



Now that sounds awesome - great idea !


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, if I'm gonna be the first, I'm gonna need to buy a couple of things (a melon baller being the first thing that comes to mind...) and learn a couple of things... like how to make/melt/whatever a caramel coating that'll stick and stay mosty solid at room temp. 

My first idea was using a double boiler to melt the old standby Brach's caramels (with the mess of unwrapping all those tiny blocks of chewy goodness...), but I'm not sure how well that'll work.

I think I'll wind up breaking out a food processor, as standard chopped peanuts might just be a little out of scale... peanuts reduced to the size of dust might work better... Hopefully I won't just end up with peanut butter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2007)

Look for Caramel apple wraps in your grocery store. Check in the Produce Department.


----------



## carrot (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the idea of infusing vodka, especially for the holidays.  It puts everyone in the holiday "spirit."


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 28, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Look for Caramel apple wraps in your grocery store. Check in the Produce Department.


 
Seen those... heck I think I even HAVE a box that got buried in the pantry. Have to check and see if those are still viable.

Might be a little fiddly cutting those wraps to size... We're talking caramel apples at 1:10 scale.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2007)

[QUOTEVaporTrail] 
Might be a little fiddly cutting those wraps to size... We're talking caramel apples at 1:10 scale.
[/QUOTE]

If ya got any young kids, let them help!! They'll have a ball!


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 28, 2007)

As true as that may be, my fiance and I don't (yet) have a zygote in the works, much less one old enough to help cook.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll give you mine.


----------



## VaporTrail (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't want to deprive you of (what is apparently) a well regarded source of cheap kitchen labor.


----------



## VaporTrail (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyway... attempted this on a small scale. After getting some help with the caramel, I dipped the little apple balls in it.

It worked about halfway. The first 10 or so I did got runny since I had them out on the counter (on a cookie sheet, with parchment paper).

So I stuck the cookie sheet in the fridge and used small sheets of foil to transfer small batches.  Silly me. Foil + Sticky stuff =  Problems.

Though they held up better than the first set, getting them off the foil was impossible.

To make matters worse, the fact that they don't have a peel means the juice of the apple can (and will) make the caramel unstable, so if the caramel is stuck to anything, the apple and toothpick go one way, and the caramel goes another.

Next time I try this, definately going to have waxed paper on hand (which should deal with the stickiness problem) and going to remove the finished product from the waxed paper with a spatula or some other flat object.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 7, 2007)

VaporTrail said:


> Anyway... attempted this on a small scale. After getting some help with the caramel, I dipped the little apple balls in it.
> 
> It worked about halfway. The first 10 or so I did got runny since I had them out on the counter (on a cookie sheet, with parchment paper).
> 
> ...



well, guess caramel in a bowl and apple slices on toothpicks solves that one..


----------



## QSis (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the report, Vapor!  

How did they taste?  Was it worth doing again?

Lee


----------

